# Archway Ford Shelby Cobra 427 S/C



## FLOYDFROG (Jul 17, 2005)

Another one that is almost finished


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

wow!!!!!!!!! nice car!


----------

